# Experiment yielded a kick arse sauce



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

So this morning i felt like trying my hand at making another sauce. I must say i think this one turned out AMAZING! Here's the recipie, give it a try and let me know what you think.

Saute:
1/2 of a large onion
1 small red bell pepper
1 jalapeno
*used 2 turns of the pan of EVOO
when all were translucent i added
2T minced garlic
2T of rub(mix of salt,black pepper, cayanne pepper, db sugar, chili powder,paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, dry mustard, and cumin)

*sauteed over med heat

Turn heat to low and
Add:
1 1/2 C Ketchup
2T tomato paste (was planning to do 2 cups ketchup but ran out)
1/2 C brown mustard
1/2C molasses
1 1/2C dark brown sugar
2T worchhestire sauce
1/4C apple cider vinegar
1/4C pineapple juice
1/4C orange juice(with pulp but prob doesnt matter)
1/4C apple juice
2 nibs of bourbon(i used jim bean)
coarse ground fresh black pepper (didnt measure but pribably about a tablespoon)

Simmer slowly over low heat so as not to burn for about 1 1/2-2 hours. I increased heat very slowly and reached a simmer about an hour in and then simmered stirring frequently until reduced and thickened to my liking.

Added 1/2tsp of liquid smoke at the very end.

I think it turned out smack yo momma good! Will be going on some ribs here shortly. If you try it please let me know what you think.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, forgot to add that near te end i used an immersion blender to smooth it out a bit. A fiod processor etc would do the job as well.


----------

